# Attribuer un AppleScript à une touche de fonction ?



## Commuto (19 Août 2008)

J'ai créé un AppleScript que je voudrais démarrer par un raccourci clavier.
J'ai trouvé qqchose qui devrait permettre ça dans les :
"Préférences Système..."->"Clavier et Souris"->"Raccourcis Clavier"
mais je vois pas comment attribuer un chemin pour l'exécution. Un ptit peu d'aide ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (19 Août 2008)

Commuto a dit:


> J'ai créé un AppleScript que je voudrais démarrer par un raccourci clavier.
> J'ai trouvé qqchose qui devrait permettre ça dans les :
> "Préférences Système..."->"Clavier et Souris"->"Raccourcis Clavier"
> mais je vois pas comment attribuer un chemin pour l'exécution. Un ptit peu d'aide ?


Bonsoir

Dans préférences système c'est pour les applications qui sont dans le dossier Applications et qui ont les raccourcies indiqués dans la barre des menus.

Ton script n'a pas de barre des menus, alors passer par un freeware qui permet d'ajouter des raccourcies.

@+


----------



## Commuto (21 Août 2008)

merci est-ce tu pourrais m'indiquer le nom d'un freeware comme ça ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (22 Août 2008)

Commuto a dit:


> merci est-ce tu pourrais m'indiquer le nom d'un freeware comme ça ?


Bonjour

Teste cette application *Spark* qui doit être réglé pour une ouverture au démarrage.
C'est un Freeware en Français.

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/14352/spark

Non testé, dit nous si cela fonctionne comme tu le désirais.

PS: Tu peut même y enregistrer directement ton script. 
@+


----------

